# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ما حكم التحاميل الدوائية في رمضان؟

## سالم اليمان

قد يصاب بعض الصائمين بحمى بسيطة يستطيع معها الصوم ـ حفاظا على الوقت الفضيل  ـ وقد تحتاج المرأة إلى بعض المسكنات للالتهابات في بضعها .
فما حكم استخدام هذه التحاميل في القبل أو الدبر.
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو يوسف التواب

هذه المسألة خلافية
فطريقة المشهور في المذاهب الأربعة: التفطير بما دخل من الدبر
وخالف ابن حزم في ذلك، وكثير من المعاصرين..

وفي الداخل من القبل تفصيل..

ولعلك تنظر في هذا الرابط، وبالأخص المشاركة الأولى والثالثة: http://www.mmf-4.com/vb/t3757.html
فرز خلاف الفقهاء في اعتبار المنافذ السفلية لإفساد الصوم

----------


## سالم اليمان

> هذه المسألة خلافية
> فطريقة المشهور في المذاهب الأربعة: التفطير بما دخل من الدبر
> وخالف ابن حزم في ذلك، وكثير من المعاصرين..
> 
> وفي الداخل من القبل تفصيل..
> 
> ولعلك تنظر في هذا الرابط، وبالأخص المشاركة الأولى والثالثة: http://www.mmf-4.com/vb/t3757.html
> فرز خلاف الفقهاء في اعتبار المنافذ السفلية لإفساد الصوم


 شكر الله لك أبا يوسف وجعلك من التوابين المقبولين في هذا الشهر 
أشكرك على هذه الدرر والفوائد

----------


## أبو يوسف التواب

ولك أخي الكريم، وجزاك خيراً على هذه الدعوات الطيبات.

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

هذه التحاميل لا تفطر على الصحيح وهو مذهب شيخ الإسلام وابن عثيمين.
والله أعلم.

----------


## ابن القطان

القبل والدبر ليسا منفذا على الصحيح خلافا لما عليه الأصحاب عدا الإحليلَ عندهم،والحق أن الكل سواء. وهذ عليه المجمع.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فتوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله فيها إطلاق للحكم مرَّةً، وتفصيلٌ بتعليق الحكم بصورة المسألة مرَّةً أخرى:

* فقد سئل رحمه الله تعالى: ما حكم استعمال التحاميل في نهار رمضان إذا كان الصائم مريضًا؟** فأجاب فضيلته بقوله: لا بأس أن يستعمل الصائم التحاميل التي تجعل في الدبر إذا كان مريضًا؛ لأنَّ هذا ليس أكلاً ولا شربًا، ولا بمعنى الأكل والشرب.*
*والشارع إنَّما حرم علينا الأكل أو الشرب، فما كان قائماً مقام الأكل والشرب أعطي حكم الأكل والشرب، وما ليس كذلك فإنه لا يدخل في الأكل والشرب لفظاً ولا معنى، فلا يثبت له حكم الأكل والشرب، والله أعلم.*

* وسُئِل رحمه الله: ما حكم الحقن الشرجية التي يحقن بها المريض وهو صائم؟*
* فأجاب فضيلته بقوله: الحقن الشرجية التي يحقن بها المرضى في الدبر ضد الإمساك اختلف فيها أهل العلم.*
*فذهب بعضهم إلى أنها مفطرة، بناء على أن كل ما يصل إلى الجوف فهو مفطر.**وقال بعضهم: إنها ليست مفطرة. وممن قال بذلك شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله.*
*وعلَّل ذلك بأن هذا ليس أكلاً ولا شرباً، ولا بمعنى الأكل والشرب.*
*والذي أرى أن ينظر إلى رأي الأطباء في ذلك فإذا قالوا: إن هذا كالأكل والشرب وجب إلحاقه به وصار مفطراً، وإذا قالوا: إنه لا يعطي الجسم ما يعطيه الأكل والشرب فإنه لا يكون مفطراً.*

----------


## أشجعي

> *والذي أرى أن ينظر إلى رأي  الأطباء في ذلك فإذا قالوا: إن هذا كالأكل والشرب وجب إلحاقه به وصار  مفطراً، وإذا قالوا: إنه لا يعطي الجسم ما يعطيه الأكل والشرب فإنه لا يكون  مفطراً.*


الأطباء عندنا يقولون بإستحالة وصولها من الفرج إلى الحلق!!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> الأطباء عندنا يقولون بإستحالة وصولها من الفرج إلى الحلق!!


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ليست القضية -عنده فيما يظهر- أن تصل من الدبر أوالفرج إلى الحلق! فهذا ليس محل النظر في الإفطار في هذه المسألة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بل القضيَّة: هل تعطي المرء قوة وطعمة لجسده -كالطعام والشراب (والمحاليل الوريدية)- أم مجرَّد دواء للعلاج؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في موطن آخر: *وألحق العلماء بهذا ما كان بمعنى الأكل والشرب مثل الإبر المغذية، وليست المغذية هي التي ينشط بها الجسم أو يبرأ بها، وإنما الإبر المغذية: هي التي تغني عن الأكل والشرب، وعلى هذا فجميع الإبر التي لا تغني عن الأكل والشرب لا تفطر، سواء كانت من الوريد أو من الفخذ أو من أي مكان.*

----------


## سالم اليمان

> ليست القضية -عنده فيما يظهر- أن تصل من الدبر أوالفرج إلى الحلق! فهذا ليس محل النظر في الإفطار في هذه المسألة.
>  بل القضيَّة: هل تعطي المرء قوة وطعمة لجسده -كالطعام والشراب (والمحاليل الوريدية)- أم مجرَّد دواء للعلاج؟
>  قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في موطن آخر: *وألحق العلماء بهذا ما كان بمعنى الأكل والشرب مثل الإبر المغذية، وليست المغذية هي التي ينشط بها الجسم أو يبرأ بها، وإنما الإبر المغذية: هي التي تغني عن الأكل والشرب، وعلى هذا فجميع الإبر التي لا تغني عن الأكل والشرب لا تفطر، سواء كانت من الوريد أو من الفخذ أو من أي مكان.*


 أشكرك على المشاركتين الرائعتين كيف لا وهي بيراع ابن تيمية العصر الحديث شيخنا محمد الصالح العثيمبن صب الله عليه شآبيب الرحمة والمغفرة وأسكنه فسيح جناته اللهم آمييييييييييييي  ييين

----------

